# Netzwerkkarte nötig... Onboard?



## IrazE (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo. 
Ich bin im Moment an einem neuen PC am schrauben. Nun tut sich mir so eine kleine Frage auf. Das Mainboard hat Onboard LAN:

LAN:

Anschlüsse: 1 x RJ-45 (LAN) 
Transferrate: LAN 10/100/1000 MBit/s 
Chipsatz: Realtek RTL8111C

Benötigt man dann für Internet noch eine Netzwerkkarte (ca. 30€) oder geht das dank dem Onboard LAN?

(30€ Ersparnis ist nicht viel, aber zumindest etwas)

MfG
IrazE


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Juni 2008)

Da reicht der OnBoard-Chip völlig aus. Mich wundert es aber, dass es nur eine ist. Die meisten neueren Boards der letzten Jahre haben eigentlich sogar zwei Netzwerkkarten onboard.


----------



## IrazE (28. Juni 2008)

Hm. Ist mir garnicht so bewusst. Aber danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Es ist halt so das es sich um nen vierstelligen Geldbetrag geht, und wenn man da mal 30€ sparen kann, dann freut sich die Urlaubskasse schon etwas.

MfG
IrazE


----------



## Tyrez (28. Juni 2008)

Es gibt allerdings Gamer netzwerkkarten die ca 50ms oder so mehr bringen kosten aber ca 200-300 euro


----------



## IrazE (28. Juni 2008)

Naja, sowas ist schon ganz nett, aber da ich kein Hardcore Gamer bin (bin zwar den halben Tag [4-6 Stunden min.] am PC aber nich so viel 'Ego-Shooter Only') ist sowas nicht wirklich denkbar für mich Momentan.

MfG
IrazE


----------



## Tyrez (28. Juni 2008)

Jo finde es auch ein wenig übertrieben wollte dich aber drauf hinweisen das sowas existiert ^^


----------



## Skoo (29. Juni 2008)

Tyrez schrieb:


> Es gibt allerdings Gamer netzwerkkarten die ca 50ms oder so mehr bringen kosten aber ca 200-300 euro




Diese Karten bringen genau garnix - hardware,die keiner braucht und zu teuer ist.


----------

